# Frontenac or Parklands Canada



## BattleHawk (14 Jan 2006)

I was recently at my local surplus store and saw 2 types of CADPAT camo. I was told that Frontenac would cover my needs but it looks like it would rip easy. Parklands Canada labled stuff looked better. I'm going to use it for paintball, What should I get?


----------



## Lerch (15 Jan 2006)

Frontenac used to use the real CADPAT fabric for their BDU's (I'm not sure about the newer sets). The fabric is quick-drying and won't tear, even though it's thin.
Parklands uses a knock-off CADPAT print on cotton fabric. That means it still won't rip, but it will soak up the water. It's also more prone to fading with use then Frontenac.

Both use the BDU pattern (more or less) however the CADPAT print used by Parklands has alot more brown in it then real CADPAT. The one thing they have going for them is their selection in gear (jacket, trousers, boonie, etc..).

I'm not sure how much paintballing you do, or how dirty you get, so it'll come down to your preferences.


----------



## Thompson_JM (19 Jan 2006)

if i were you, I wouldnt be shelling out 100 bucks for paintball clothes... if you want to look hardcore, just go with the old OD's or some american, british Cam patters. cheaper and jsut as effective if youre playing indoors.  

playing paintball outdoors Camo doesnt really do much either.. you may be all bombed up, but youve got a big black face mask and Paintball marker.  if i were you id go with something cheap and durable.


----------



## BattleHawk (4 Feb 2006)

Thanks for the tips...I found used jacket for 30$. It is a bit big and has what looks to be a bullet hole...but I'm sure its not. I also thinkit was used by a soldier, because you could see wear patches etc. were on. It also has no tag so just assuming. Thanks for the help anyway!


----------



## keaster (5 Feb 2006)

i put out $188 on ACTUAL paintball pants ant jersey, trust me, they work better and are better for paintball, as they have specially made pockets and grips for different things specific to paintball. i find the only cammo that works while playing is finding good cover and making the first shot count... im not too fond of wearing actual cammo while playing seen as most of the bunkers seem to be multi colered from the paint.. speedball or not, camo does not serve much purpose in paintball. the only things that need to be hidden are the hopper, feed neck, and mask.


----------



## McInnes (6 Feb 2006)

Cam works well when you're behind the trench in the woodline picking people off...


----------



## keaster (6 Feb 2006)

unless your lense has a cam cover on it that actually works and doesent just make it another black shiny thing to shoot at then yes it does work, its just that it is rare to get the oppertunity in large games for people not to know where you are, or if you are well hidden, one of your team mates will point you out... "hey you, beside the wood bunker!!" :


----------



## enguehard (7 Feb 2006)

^ solution? get a camouflaged lens!

They are easy to order from the US, and will fit many different masks. I've used cammies since day1 playing paintball; they are rugged pants/shirts which last a long time, can take a beating, and offer enough concealment, especially if you're playing with people with bad goggles...


----------



## keaster (7 Feb 2006)

if your ever buying a new mask, get something with more than one color (not black...) or something that is paintable... i have a grey VForce Profiler 2 and it works great when beside a bunker... though i believe in vision and have a yellow lense... get whatever suits you, as you may have noticed there are many opinions out there! and they are all right. everything has its upside and downside, just try to play sideways.  ;D


----------

